# Cupcake Hats Updated November 2011



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Cupcake Hats Updated November 2011
Most of these patterns are free. I posted a list of links about 6 months ago but several urls have changed so I'm posting this updated list. 
The most extenisive collection of Cupcake Hats is on Ravelry and most but not all of these links have come from there. If you want crochet patterns, Ravelry has those too. Ravelry has both free and for-pay patterns. If you don't see a free pattern you like, by all-means, check out the for-pay patterns.

Pincushion Cupcake by Spud & Chloe: http://www.spudandchloe.com/blog/2009/06/cupcake-pincushion-free-pattern/

Cupcake Hats
http://chileconyarne.com/freebies/cupcake-hat
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cupcake-hat-child-size
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cupcake-hat-baby-size
http://www.xoxosylvia.com/2009/07/knit-cupcake-hat-pattern.html
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/knit-cupcake-hat
http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/SquiggleCupcake-hat.html
http://apologyforanidler.blogspot.com/2011/06/fo-and-pattern-snug-cupcake-hat.html
http://lifewithoutmanual.wordpress.com/2010/07/17/cupcake-hat-pattern/
http://funkymoeknits.blogspot.com/2005/12/free-pattern-my-cupcake-hat.html
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cupcake-baby-hat
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cupcake-beanie-2
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/baby-confection-hat
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cakehead
http://thismamaloomknits.blogspot.com/2011/02/cupcake-hat-pattern.html
http://www.womansday.com/Articles/Home/Crafts/Knitting-Project-Cupcake-Hat.html
Adult Cupcake: http://www.taskoman.blogspot.com/
Adult Cupcake: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cup-cake-hat
Adult Cupcake: http://madlycreative.blogspot.com/2009/03/cupcake-hats-for-big-people.html
Hostess Cupcake: http://bittersweetblog.wordpress.com/2006/10/22/fauxstess-to-the-extreme/
Machine pattern: http://mkdfw.homestead.com/Patterns/Arlenecupcakehat.html

Page of Links to Cupcakes and Cupcake Hats: 
http://www.squidoo.com/cupcake_knitting_patterns#module148912690
No patterns but a photo for great knitting ideas: http://www.squidoocupcakeclub.com/2011/04/05/cupcake-knitting-patterns/

For-Pay Cupcake Hat Patterns
This is a very small sample of the for-pay patterns available. Be sure to check Ravelry for both free and for-pay patterns. There are a large number available. If you crochet, there are a lot of patterns for crocheted versions on Ravelry. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweet-city-cupcake-hat
http://www.etsy.com/listing/80425181/adorable-cupcake-hat-knitting-pattern
Adult Beaded Cupcake: http://www.etsy.com/listing/72561966/adult-beaded-cupcake-hat-knitting

Here's a cute Christmas Tree hat: http://www.p2designs.com/pdfs/HatTreeElfSox.pdf
and some watermelon hats:
1) http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2006/06/01/things_that_can_be_yours.html
2) http://community.livejournal.com/knitting/7142602.html
3) http://www.spudandchloe.com/blog/2009/07/watermelon-hat-free-pattern/
There are cute, free, pumpkin hats too and many others.
This is a sweet berry tart pattern that's free: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter03/PATTbabytart.html
Pineapple Hat: http://chileconyarne.com/freebies/pineapple-hat

Ann Norling, makes fruit and blossom hat patterns. They are for sale relatively inexpensively. Jimmy Bean's lists them along with some others: http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

What a wonderful list! Definitely will bookmark this!

Here's mine

http://www.etsy.com/listing/72943266/cupcake-hat-pattern-pdf-knit-with-cherry


----------

